# New Flask from Chuck Acker



## suzyquec (Feb 18, 2017)

I received two new flasks from Chuck Acker today. Paph concolor album and Phrag caudatum var giganteum, both are healthy and amazing. Can't wait to watch them develop. Every time he comes out with a new flask list I'm like a kid in a candy store, I told him he may be the death of me.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 18, 2017)

Good looking babies!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 18, 2017)

Cool, good luck.


----------



## abax (Feb 18, 2017)

Sending good vibes to your new babies>>>>>>>>>


----------



## John M (Feb 19, 2017)

Looking good!!!


----------



## orchid527 (Feb 19, 2017)

They look good and I'm sure they will grow up to be beauties. I'm a big fan of Chuck's flasks. Mike


----------



## newbud (Feb 19, 2017)

Should make a nice cross too.


----------



## orcoholic (Feb 19, 2017)

How are the manzurii's doing? Lost every one from my flask from Chuck.


----------



## suzyquec (Feb 20, 2017)

I have not previously purchased any manzurli's from Chuck, but I do have an order for a flask of Hanne Popow 'White' x manzurli 'Waunakee'. Todate I have ordered literally dozens of flasks from Chuck and my mortality rate is less than 10%. I currently have about Phrag 350 seedlings individually potted, 32 Paph seedlings individually potted and 4 large community pots (about 100-120 babies) all from chuck. I also have about about an additional 500 seedlings from Peruflora, Orchid Inn, Orchid Trading and Woodstream and all are good sources and I can recommend them completely. I love raising babies but they take work and I have spent years learning. My first flasks were disasters but that was my fault. If you are just beginning to buy flasks, purchased from reputable vendors and begin with a hardy species or cross, and do not spend a lot. Take time to learn and you will be rewarded with an amazing collection.


----------



## Migrant13 (Feb 20, 2017)

Good luck with your new flasks and thanks for the helpful info.


----------



## Kalyke (Feb 20, 2017)

I love Chuck Acker. The experience I had buying from him was the absolute best I have ever had with any on-line seller! I think, as a total newbie interested in growing, I would start with compots. I think that is where a beginner should start.


----------



## Mark Karayannis (Feb 24, 2017)

What problems did you have to face and solved to get your good results


----------



## Cosmic Orchid (Feb 25, 2017)

Fun! Keep us posted


----------



## orcoholic (Feb 26, 2017)

I have ordered several flasks from Chuck and bloomed out a lot. I had problems with the manzurii and thought you had gotten one from him too.


----------

